# Yellow All in one top down



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Just finished this one. It is knitted in Freedom Sincere D.K. 100% Cotton. I just find it hard to stop making Marianna's gorgeous patterns.


----------



## Puppies101 (Nov 3, 2012)

Very pretty.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Puppies101 said:


> Very pretty.


Thank you 💞


----------



## Evataz (Jul 27, 2012)

Wonderful work. I'm in love with this pattern.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Evataz said:


> Wonderful work. I'm in love with this pattern.


Thank you, me too!!! 💞


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

Do you sell your work? Very beautiful. Love the pattern.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Beautiful work..must start one soon..


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

Adorable.


----------



## tjb2 (Apr 24, 2011)

Wonderful work, love that pattern--where can I ind it ???
thanks

tjb2


----------



## coreenv (Oct 7, 2012)

These are beautiful! Do you share your patterns?? I'd love one for this!!


----------



## ninie (Jan 29, 2013)

Gorgeous pattern, yes, but also gorgeous knitting.


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

Stunning


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

This is such a versatile pattern. I love the way you changed up the skirt part!!!


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

Love it! The lace in the skirt is fantastic. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## marianna mel (Sep 26, 2013)

Lovely knitting - and thank you for sharing your photo ! :-D :thumbup:


----------



## Bisknit (May 24, 2013)

Very pretty.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Gorgeous, love the pattern on the bottom half. Very well knitted.


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

Beautiful work and such a lovely soft yellow color.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

krankymax said:


> Do you sell your work? Very beautiful. Love the pattern.


Thank you, no I don't sell them, they are all given away 💞


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

wow


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty work and colours.


----------



## maggie45 (Dec 4, 2012)

Lovely work, what lacey pattern did you use?


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

Beautiful work and I love the way you have changed the 'skirt' into a lacy pattern, very nice


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

very cute, I like the stitch you added to the pattern.


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Lovely, could you share the pattern you used for the skirt part of the top.


----------



## jmdflr (Mar 22, 2013)

I love the chevron change up for the bottom of this little gem. Do you have the pattern instructions for how it was knit up? I would love to do this variation.

Thanks.


----------



## laurie4 (Nov 3, 2011)

very pretty


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

To cute!


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Stunning.


----------



## kasapa (May 31, 2011)

I too things this is so neat. How did you do the bottom half.


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

RosD your work is always so beautiful.Love the colours you have used and the buttons are so sweet.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

maureenb said:


> Beautiful work..must start one soon..


Thank you, I think you must and then you will be hooked. They are so quick to do and no seams, you gotta love that 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Casey47 said:


> Adorable.


Thank you 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tjb2 said:


> Wonderful work, love that pattern--where can I ind it ???
> thanks
> 
> tjb2


Thank you, http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/all-in-one-baby-top 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

coreenv said:


> These are beautiful! Do you share your patterns?? I'd love one for this!!


Thank you, it's Marianna Mel's All in one top down and for the bottom part I used this.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

ninie said:


> Gorgeous pattern, yes, but also gorgeous knitting.


Thank you 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Sand101 said:


> Stunning


Thank you 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Patsy Ruth said:


> This is such a versatile pattern. I love the way you changed up the skirt part!!!


Thank you 💞


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

Very pretty work.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

kacey66 said:


> Love it! The lace in the skirt is fantastic. Thank you for sharing.


Thank you, you're welcome 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

marianna mel said:


> Lovely knitting - and thank you for sharing your photo ! :-D :thumbup:


Thank you Marianna. You're welcome, as you can see, I can't stop making them and more importantly I don't want to stop 💞 Ros


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Bisknit said:


> Very pretty.


Thank you 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

maryann1701 said:


> Gorgeous, love the pattern on the bottom half. Very well knitted.


Thank you 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

settermom said:


> Beautiful work and such a lovely soft yellow color.


Thank you 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Naneast said:


> Awesome! :thumbup:


Thank you 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Mirror said:


> wow


Thank you 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Katsch said:


> Beautiful :thumbup:


Thank you Kathy 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

kiwiannie said:


> Very pretty work and colours.


Thank you 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

maggie45 said:


> Lovely work, what lacey pattern did you use?


Thank you 💞 this one


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

lexiemae said:


> Beautiful work and I love the way you have changed the 'skirt' into a lacy pattern, very nice


Thank you 💞 I try all sorts of different stitches for this gorgeous pattern of Marianna's.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

mombr4 said:


> very cute, I like the stitch you added to the pattern.


Thank you 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Mitch said:


> Lovely, could you share the pattern you used for the skirt part of the top.


Thank you 💞 I used this one


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jmdflr said:


> I love the chevron change up for the bottom of this little gem. Do you have the pattern instructions for how it was knit up? I would love to do this variation.
> 
> Thanks.


Thank you 💞 I used this one


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

laurie4 said:


> very pretty


Thank you 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MacRae said:


> To cute!


Thank you 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

janis blondel said:


> Stunning.


Thank you 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

kasapa said:


> I too things this is so neat. How did you do the bottom half.


Thank you 💞 I used this one


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

amudaus said:


> RosD your work is always so beautiful.Love the colours you have used and the buttons are so sweet.


Thank you so much. 💞I love those heart buttons, I try not to run out of them, I use them a lot 💞 Ros


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Very pretty variation!


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## granny2007 (May 14, 2011)

Such a pretty variation on the all-in-one. I, too, love knitting these tops. I'll have to start trying different pattern stitches on the bottom. It makes them even cuter!


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Wonderful work


----------



## maggie45 (Dec 4, 2012)

RosD said:


> Thank you 💞 this one


Thank you so much for the pattern


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Very beautiful work. This is the best pattern ever.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Isuel said:


> Very pretty variation!


Thank you 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Mitch said:


> Thank you for the pattern.


You're welcome 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

granny2007 said:


> Such a pretty variation on the all-in-one. I, too, love knitting these tops. I'll have to start trying different pattern stitches on the bottom. It makes them even cuter!


Thank you, I love trying different variations. If I need to increase or decrease a couple of stitches on the bottom part to make the stitch pattern fit, then that's what I do 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

annweb said:


> Wonderful work


Thank you 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

maggie45 said:


> Thank you so much for the pattern


You're welcome 💞


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Stunning!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

yona said:


> Stunning!


Thank you Yona💞


----------



## Jojo61 (Aug 11, 2014)

great colors my favorite!


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

Adorable ! &#9829;


----------



## Knitting by Nana (Jun 2, 2013)

RosD said:


> Just finished this one. It is knitted in Freedom Sincere D.K. 100% Cotton. I just find it hard to stop making Marianna's gorgeous patterns.


BEAUTIFUL work!!! I have read a lot on KP about top down knitting for sweaters. I have never tried it - have never seen a pattern for one, but would love to hear for you who have done this. Is it difficult? I am an experienced knitter - about 60 years - so I am not afraid to try something 'NEW'!! THANK YOU to all you have input, comments, ideas and ANY and ALL info you give.
thanks a bunch Nancy


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Jojo61 said:


> great colors my favorite!


Thank you 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Knitting by Nana said:


> BEAUTIFUL work!!! I have read a lot on KP about top down knitting for sweaters. I have never tried it - have never seen a pattern for one, but would love to hear for you who have done this. Is it difficult? I am an experienced knitter - about 60 years - so I am not afraid to try something 'NEW'!! THANK YOU to all you have input, comments, ideas and ANY and ALL info you give.
> thanks a bunch Nancy


Thank you. Marianna Mel's all in one top down is a beautiful pattern. It is easy, quick and well written. The different variations that you can do with yarn and pattern stitches is totally up to you. Always with gorgeous results. It is a free pattern on Ravelry. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/all-in-one-baby-top 
Hope this helps, happy knitting 💞Ros


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

angelaine said:


> Adorable ! ♥


Thank you 💞


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

Oh My Goodness. Your work is gorgeous.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Frannyward said:


> Oh My Goodness. Your work is gorgeous.


Thank you 💞


----------



## hennymac (Apr 23, 2013)

Can you share the bottom part of top.Beautiful


----------



## Farmwoman (Jul 2, 2014)

RosD- BEAUTIFUL! Love both the orange and the yellow! Nice work, and so sweet!


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

Love that onre!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

hennymac said:


> Can you share the bottom part of top.Beautiful


Thank you. Yes I can 💞 sorry forgot to say when you get to this Lacey part on the newborn size , you have 93 stitches not counting the stitches for band. Just decrease 2 stitches and this pattern fits perfectly💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Farmwoman said:


> RosD- BEAUTIFUL! Love both the orange and the yellow! Nice work, and so sweet!


Thank you, the orange one is this one 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Metrogal said:


> Love that onre!


Thank you 💞


----------



## Knitting by Nana (Jun 2, 2013)

RosD said:


> Thank you. Marianna Mel's all in one top down is a beautiful pattern. It is easy, quick and well written. The different variations that you can do with yarn and pattern stitches is totally up to you. Always with gorgeous results. It is a free pattern on Ravelry. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/all-in-one-baby-top
> Hope this helps, happy knitting 💞Ros


 THANK YOU SO MUCH and from AUSTRALIA too !!!! (I hope I didn't miss read that!! but it is EARLY and my brain is probably still asleep) at any rate I am planning on starting this IMMEDI
ATELY !!!!! as soon as I figure out 4 mm needle size in US size !! hee hee hee thank you for sharing such a darling pattern NOW I can make one for my 1 YR OLD Great GD.!! Nancy in California


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Beautiful work!!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Knitting by Nana said:


> THANK YOU SO MUCH and from AUSTRALIA too !!!! (I hope I didn't miss read that!! but it is EARLY and my brain is probably still asleep) at any rate I am planning on starting this IMMEDI
> ATELY !!!!! as soon as I figure out 4 mm needle size in US size !! hee hee hee thank you for sharing such a darling pattern NOW I can make one for my 1 YR OLD Great GD.!! Nancy in California


Thank you Nancy. Yes I am from Australia. I would love to see photos of your top when finished💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

determined_to-knit said:


> Beautiful work!!!


Thank you 💞


----------



## Knitting by Nana (Jun 2, 2013)

RosD said:


> Thank you Nancy. Yes I am from Australia. I would love to see photos of your top when finished💞


IF I can figure out how to put a pic up I will post it NOT sure what color I will make yet hee hee have to check my STASH !!!! THANK YOU SO MUCH have a wonderful day


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Knitting by Nana said:


> IF I can figure out how to put a pic up I will post it NOT sure what color I will make yet hee hee have to check my STASH !!!! THANK YOU SO MUCH have a wonderful day


You have a wonderful day yourself, Nancy 💞


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

You have done a lovely job on the pattern Ros. What a lovely change in pattern.

Pam


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

lavertera said:


> You have done a lovely job on the pattern Ros. What a lovely change in pattern.
> 
> Pam


Thank you Pam 💞 Ros


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

love your work!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

i knit said:


> love your work!


Thank you i knit. 💞


----------



## coreenv (Oct 7, 2012)

RosD said:


> Thank you, it's Marianna Mel's All in one top down and for the bottom part I used this.💞


Thanks for this!! I've made several with the original pattern, but love this different bottom also and will definitely try it next time I make the top!!!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

coreenv said:


> Thanks for this!! I've made several with the original pattern, but love this different bottom also and will definitely try it next time I make the top!!!!


Thank you coreenv, you're welcome. I look forward to seeing it when you have finished. 💞


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

whats the name of the stitch you used here.... gosh they are pretty


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Diane D said:


> whats the name of the stitch you used here.... gosh they are pretty


Thank you Diane, Its from an old Patons book R23. The layette is called Heather. ????


----------



## mummabear (Aug 29, 2019)

How to down load pattern


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

mummabear said:


> How to down load pattern


If you go to Ravelry and check out Marianna Mel's patterns you will find the pattern there. I've just changed the stocking stitch skirt to a stitch pattern that I like. Almost all of her patterns are free. ????


----------

